
The OSI model is a lie - mweibel
https://twitter.com/erratarob/status/1166451306183254016
======
mises
> The OSI Model was created by an international standards organization

Except it wasn't, really. They held an open competition for proposals, and
Honeywell was the only entity which submitted any thing. So Honeywell's
proposal won. It was literally the only option given. _That_ 's how we got the
OSI model.

------
altmind
threadreader:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1166451306183254016.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1166451306183254016.html)

------
coldtea
...in other current news, fire was discovered...

(Does the guy think his "revelation" is news, and his delivery edgy?)

